# Elevators at Saratoga Springs Resort



## EAM (Mar 25, 2009)

Do all the buildings at Saratoga Springs Resort (SSR) have elevators?


----------



## MsCoach (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, each building has 1 elevator at the entrance of the building.  The stairs are directly across from the elevator.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 25, 2009)

Actually, it's 2 elevators (adjacent to each other) per building.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 26, 2009)

that say the staircases are in better places.


----------



## EAM (Mar 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks.  A relative with arthritis is joining us for part of our stay.  We had put in a request for a top floor end unit.  I did not want her to have to negotiate steps.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 29, 2009)

The only DVC resort lacking elevator service is Old Key West. Only the last few buildings built there have elevators.


----------

